
The Education of Mark Zuckerberg - tareqak
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/11/the-mark-zuckerberg-theory-of-community/546290/?single_page=true
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Alexis C. Madrigal / The Atlantic: As Zuckerberg concludes
his 30-state tour, a look at how he's described Facebook and its mission since
2005_

